# % im Weg



## Dragon_of_Ice (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi 
ich habe versucht mir eine Batch zu schreiben die mir die eine Mail schickt wenn auf einer bestimmten Partition weniger als 10% frei sind.:

For /F "tokens=2 Delims=(" %%i in ('NTFSinfo d:\^| find "Free space"') Do @Set frei=%%i
For /F "tokens=1 Delims= " %%i in ("%frei%") Do @Set frei=%%i
For /F "tokens=2 Delims=:" %%i in ('ipconfig -all^| find "Hostname"') Do @Set Name=%%i

echo %frei% //enthällt x%
Pause

IF %Frei% GTR 10 goto ende 
echo "Email verschicken"
pause
:ende
pause

das ist die Datei. Dank NTFSinfo habe ich bereits die freien Prozent, jedoch kann ich das %-Zeichen nicht entfernen, da es immer als Befehl angesehen wird. Kann ich es irgendwie entfernen so das %frei% eine Zahl enthällt? oder hat jemand eine ganz andere, bessere Idee um so was zu ermitteln?
mfg 

Dragon


----------

